# Finding a job before moving from NZ



## djhnz (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning on moving to Melbourne from New Zealand at the end of the year. What are your experiences with finding a job before making the move? I am being unrealistic to think this is possible? I am 23, so don't have a ton of work experience. I am degree qualified in Accounting, and am currently working in Operational Risk & Compliance for an Insurance company which I would get a very good reference from.

I just want to know what to expect, and if my goals are realistic or whether I will need to go over there first and have enough money to live on until I find a permanent job.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Djhnz,

Your query is better off on the job forum as this forum is mainly used by people trying to come to Australia rather than people who live here. If you go back to the australiaforum.com homepage you can find the job threads from there.


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Find a good employment agency to work with. Most with interview via skype. Line up as many interviews as possible and invest in a flight over. Melbourne (I know it's a popular spot for Kiwi's) is a little expensive to live compared to other cities. Consider Cairns in NQ (3 hour direct flight from Auckland), or the Gold Coast / Brisbane area. Check out the online job boards and see where the jobs are being offered.


----------

